# odorless/non toxic chemicsl



## Tballphoto (Mar 10, 2021)

Ive been trying to find actual information on this option in developing, but have had little luck.  Is there a good spot online to find them?


----------



## ac12 (Mar 10, 2021)

I would not say "non toxic" to any photo chemical.
Look at the various manufacturers, and look for the "low odor" chemicals.


----------

